
Anti-Portfolio of Bessemer Venture Partners - CrocodileStreet
https://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio
======
lloydde
David Cowan, Bessemer Venture Partners, writes infreqently at
[http://whohastimeforthis.blogspot.com/](http://whohastimeforthis.blogspot.com/)
, but it's always a good read and in a voice consistent with Bessemer
maintaining an anti-portfolio.

------
nraynaud
it's very strange how risk-averse they seem, don't they (well, their
customers) get tax breaks for taking risks? Is that even legal to invest in
"Dick’s Sporting Goods" with detaxed money?

~~~
twic
A VC's job is not to take every risk they can find, it's to find the risks
worth taking. I see plenty of risks in the more recent years here:

[http://www.bvp.com/portfolio](http://www.bvp.com/portfolio)

